# BBQ restaurant, with no BBQ



## PoukieBear (Jul 31, 2019)

So I’m at home today, and indulging myself with my guilty pleasure.  FOOD network tv!

I just watched an episode of “You Gotta Eat Here” about a bbq joint somewhere in southern Ontario.

Ribs we done on an indoor rotisserie, sprinkled with smoked salt and paprika.  Silver skin left on and served dry with no sauce.

Pulled pork was rubbed with liquid smoke and baked in the oven. “For an authentic smoke flavour”. WTF?

Charred burgers were done on the flat top.

You get the idea.  This entire bbq joint doesn’t even own a bbq or smoker or any type of outdoor cooking.

I just wanted to invite all those poor patrons to my backyard to show them what real bbq should be!


----------



## schlotz (Jul 31, 2019)

WTF? Surely many of the first time patrons also immediately become LAST TIME partons.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 31, 2019)

schlotz said:


> WTF? Surely many of the first time patrons also immediately become LAST TIME partons.



Probably.  But the show also manages to find the people who say “I come here every week, it’s amazing”

Clearly those people have never actually had real bbq before, or they just have poor taste, lol.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 31, 2019)

Every day I find more people who just don't know what good food should taste like.  Sad to know many just don't have any priority when it comes to putting things in their mouth.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 31, 2019)

My wife and i have the......... uh let's call it conversation.... about her crockpot pork butt with bbq sauce added and mixed being bbq.  So many confused people in this world.  Maybe like art, up to interpretation.  I know how i interpret it though lol.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> My wife and i have the......... uh let's call it conversation.... about her crockpot pork butt with bbq sauce added and mixed being bbq.  So many confused people in this world.  Maybe like art, up to interpretation.  I know how i interpret it though lol.



My wife bothered me for years about putting a butt in a slow cooker.  I finally said go ahead.  meh.


----------



## PorkBones (Jul 31, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> My wife and i have the......... uh let's call it conversation.... about her crockpot pork butt with bbq sauce added and mixed being bbq.  So many confused people in this world.  Maybe like art, up to interpretation.  I know how i interpret it though lol.


My wife used to cook pork butt in the crock pot, before I got into smoking. I will admit that it was good. But it's apples and oranges, man. You just can't put it up against a smoked butt. There's no comparison.


----------



## weev (Jul 31, 2019)

A Lot of BBQ places dont have outside smokers


----------



## schlotz (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a theory but only one family to base it on.  My wife's family, while capable of nourishing themselves, never put on the table 'good eats'. So, 44 years ago I began the task of enlightening my bride's taste buds and she came around after a few years. There are still some lingering remnants but largely she now appreciates well prepared meals.  I do have to watch the pepper and other things that still remain 'too hot' for her.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 31, 2019)

Sounds like a Californian who moved to Canada!

The VAST majority of BBQ places here in CA have electric rotisseries, and I NEVER smell smoke as I drive up. BBQ here either means sauced meat OR direct heat over oak or charcoal. I know of two places that actually have stick burners, and both are too far a drive. My backyard is so convenient and better Q.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 31, 2019)

To call something BBQ is there not certain things that have to happen for that title to actually apply?

 I used to think burgers and dogs on the grill was bbq when I was a kid, but a guy that moved in next door pretty much slapped me stupid for calling it that and then educated me on what true BBQ really is.  
He passed away but I think of him every time I lite up the smoker for sure!


----------



## zwiller (Jul 31, 2019)

I know plenty of guys that balk at electric smokers and even charcoal and think stick burners are the only true smokers.  I admit I am blown away how good my stuff is off my MES + AMNPS and curious how it would it would actually compare to hardcore stick burner stuff.


----------



## weev (Jul 31, 2019)

schlotz said:


> I have a theory but only one family to base it on.  My wife's family, while capable of nourishing themselves, never put on the table 'good eats'. So, 44 years ago I began the task of enlightening my bride's taste buds and she came around after a few years. There are still some lingering remnants but largely she now appreciates well prepared meals.  I do have to watch the pepper and other things that still remain 'too hot' for her.


My wife's family is the same now I have to do all the cooking for family events  its not so bad though   at least I always know what Im getting


----------



## texomakid (Jul 31, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Pulled pork was rubbed with liquid smoke and baked in the oven. “For an authentic smoke flavour”. WTF?



Liquid Smoke.........................for "true" smoke flavor.
Heh!


----------



## bregent (Jul 31, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Probably. But the show also manages to find the people who say “I come here every week, it’s amazing”
> 
> Clearly those people have never actually had real bbq before, or they just have poor taste, lol.



It may not be what most of us think of as BBQ, but have any of you eaten at this place? How can you assume the food isn't good?  



PoukieBear said:


> Charred burgers were done on the flat top.



What's wrong with that? Best way to make burgers, IMO.


----------



## Spodie Odie (Jul 31, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> To call something BBQ is there not certain things that have to happen for that title to actually apply?
> 
> I used to think burgers and dogs on the grill was bbq when I was a kid, but a guy that moved in next door pretty much slapped me stupid for calling it that and then educated me on what true BBQ really is.
> He passed away but I think of him every time I lite up the smoker for sure!



To your point, I am the same way. When someone calls any ole backyard cooking (hamburgers and hotdogs) a BBQ. Or when they call any ole grill (gasser) a BBQ...... I CRINGE lol. Hell, you can do pancakes on a grill in a skillet. Not sure if that's a good idea but is that BBQ!? I guess different parts of the country call it different things.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 31, 2019)

"If it ain't over smoke, it's a joke".....

Someone needs to open a roadside Q stand near them with a stick burner and that sign!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 31, 2019)

bregent said:


> It may not be what most of us think of as BBQ, but have any of you eaten at this place? How can you assume the food isn't good?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that? Best way to make burgers, IMO.




I never said or inferred that the food wasn't good but I sure as hell wouldn't call what they are doing "BBQ"  Their food could taste great but it is not BBQ.

To me the best way to make a burger is seared over a open flame...but that is my opinion and I wouldnt cal that BBQ either...its Grilled.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

Meh life is too short to argue about the term bbq.  Look at all the different techniques and variety of food people post in here.  I never knew about SV method until coming here. 

I've only been to 1 professional BBQ place that I enjoyed in the past 5 yrs and that was Coopers in Austin.  Everything else I've been to was sauced out.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 31, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I know plenty of guys that balk at electric smokers and even charcoal and think stick burners are the only true smokers.  I admit I am blown away how good my stuff is off my MES + AMNPS and curious how it would it would actually compare to hardcore stick burner stuff.



It completely stacks up.  I eat BBQ from stick burners (not restaurants) numerous times throughout the year.  The MES stuff I make destroys most of it and competes well with the good stuff.

Where I believe my MES BBQ is better than the good stick burner stuff is based strictly on seasoning, wood smoke flavor applied, and technique.
I eat plenty of good stick burner brisket BUT I find the Mesquite wood flavor to be superior to the Oak wood flavor that 90% of the people stick burn around here in TX.  They often avoid stick burning Mesquite because they don't like to try and manage the heat and smoke from it since mesquite burns so much hotter and is a stronger wood flavor so they go with the simpler Oak approach.

When it comes to seasoning I like to keep from going too complex and go with tried and true seasoning that is amazing for flavor no matter what type of cooking is being applied to the meat.  Some folks get too wild and over complicated which detracts from the food.

Also lots of these guys use simpler techniques like overcooking to more fall apart textures because it is again simpler to ensure it is fall apart then to try and nail tenderness right on the head.
With the MES + AMNPS the technique off cooking is half as complex.  Heat and smoke management is basically perfect so more care and technique can be taken with the food vs fighting heat, smoke, and food battles.  So having more focused on handling the meat cooking often makes a better product.

Franklins still makes the best brisket I've ever eaten but what I learned is that their brisket isn't far off from the good stick burner stuff I eat elsewhere or the brisket I make in my MES


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 31, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I just wanted to invite all those poor patrons to my backyard to show them what real bbq should be!



Not a bad thought.  However a better thought might be to invite the restaurant owners to show them what BBQ is.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 31, 2019)

I never paid much attention to it but now that I think of it... most of my life the "kind" of BBQ was usually qualified/described when it was mentioned.

Like people saying "I'm making crockpot BBQ..."  Or "I'm making grilled BBQ...".  And then what we all know as the truest form "I'm making smoked BBQ...".

Most of these people I grew up and experienced making all "kinds" of BBQ could/can really cook so I never thought much about it.  The food was always fantastic.  

It's interesting how in different parts of the country/world things can be so different.  If you don't think so, ask a Texan or someone from Louisiana to attend a Midwestern Friday fish fry and then get ready to see the difference in understanding and expectations on what a fish fry is and what fried fish should taste like lol


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 31, 2019)

I've never seen a BBQ joint around here that doesn't have a smoker somewhere on the premises.  Must be a state code.  A joint like Poukie mentioned wouldn't last a day here.


PoukieBear said:


> I just wanted to invite all those poor patrons to my backyard to show them what real bbq should be!


  We all know the best Q comes from our own backyards.


----------



## PoukieBear (Aug 1, 2019)

bregent said:


> It may not be what most of us think of as BBQ, but have any of you eaten at this place? How can you assume the food isn't good?



Liquid Smoke, that's how I know the food isn't any good.  I personally hate that stuff.  But that's just my personal taste, I'm sure some people don't mind it.




bregent said:


> What's wrong with that? Best way to make burgers, IMO.



Flat top burgers are great, i love them too.  But is it BBQ?  No.

I feel like this entire restaurant is based on false advertising.  That's like me saying "I'm a Victoria Secret model" simply because I happen to be a girl.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 1, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Liquid Smoke, that's how I know the food isn't any good.  I personally hate that stuff.  But that's just my personal taste, I'm sure some people don't mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah their place seems a bit disingenuous with the name.

Hahhaah that last statement reminded me of a funny little comedian guy who makes good joke about him being with a model that fits this conversation, enjoy!


[EDIT] FYI, that clip gets a little NSFW at the end, just a heads up :)


----------



## zwiller (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks!  That is encouraging.  It took some time to get to the level where I am at but I am ecstatic with the results I now get.  I thought I would need years to learn how to run a stick burner and stay awake all night etc to pull it off.  The days of crockpot BBQ are long gone.  Agree on pretty much all your points and gravitating to TX style bbq and no sauce.  Simple rubs and let the smoke be the star.  I always found TX style the holy grail.  I mean, ANYONE can cook ribs and they turn out ok if the sauce is decent.  Same applies to brewing.  IPA are easy and no wrong way: tons of hops...  Make a simple pils and you gotta have skill.  

One aspect missing in this conversation is that there is possibly a legal/zoning thing.  It is my understanding many if not nearly all true smoke joints with a pit inside have been grandfathered and no new permits etc can be issued.  Of course, running a pit outside etc bends it a bit but I am convinced zoning and health dept will make things harder than many suspect.  Plenty of threads here where festivals do not allow smokers etc.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 1, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Thanks!  That is encouraging.  It took some time to get to the level where I am at but I am ecstatic with the results I now get.  I thought I would need years to learn how to run a stick burner and stay awake all night etc to pull it off.  The days of crockpot BBQ are long gone.  Agree on pretty much all your points and gravitating to TX style bbq and no sauce.  Simple rubs and let the smoke be the star.  I always found TX style the holy grail. * I mean, ANYONE can cook ribs and they turn out ok if the sauce is decent.*  Same applies to brewing.  IPA are easy and no wrong way: tons of hops...  Make a simple pils and you gotta have skill.
> 
> One aspect missing in this conversation is that there is possibly a legal/zoning thing.  It is my understanding many if not nearly all true smoke joints with a pit inside have been grandfathered and no new permits etc can be issued.  Of course, running a pit outside etc bends it a bit but I am convinced zoning and health dept will make things harder than many suspect.  Plenty of threads here where festivals do not allow smokers etc.



For the part in bold I would have to disagree.  I have been to more than one cookout and even a BBQ restaurant that that statement did not hold up.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 1, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Liquid Smoke, that's how I know the food isn't any good.  I personally hate that stuff.  But that's just my personal taste, I'm sure some people don't mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?!...Wait!!!....YOUR A GIRL?!?!?!   LOL


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 1, 2019)

weev said:


> A Lot of BBQ places dont have outside smokers



Those places don't get any $$ from me...


----------



## PoukieBear (Aug 2, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> What?!?!...Wait!!!....YOUR A GIRL?!?!?!   LOL



I genuinely can't tell if you're laughing is sarcastic or not... damn internet.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/so-tired-of-sexism.288657/

Surprise!  Yes, I'm a girl. 

I have boobs, I have hips, I have a BBQ and a Smoker and I'll challenge anyone to a cookoff.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 2, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I genuinely can't tell if you're laughing is sarcastic or not... damn internet.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/so-tired-of-sexism.288657/
> 
> ...



I was definitely just trying to make you laugh no sarcasm intended at all

And with those qualifications...my only question is ...ARE YOU MARRIED...because you just gave the description of the perfect woman!!


----------



## PoukieBear (Aug 2, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> I was definitely just trying to make you laugh no sarcasm intended at all
> 
> And with those qualifications...my only question is ...ARE YOU MARRIED...because you just gave the description of the perfect woman!!






Yes, I'm married.  To the luckiest guy on earth, lol.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 2, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Yes, I'm married.  To the luckiest guy on earth, lol.



LOL....That is awesome....Thats what I tell my wife daily....shes the luckiest....she always starts laughing....I wonder why


----------



## Spodie Odie (Aug 2, 2019)

What do you do when your wife doesn't like BBQ? Any BBQ. I may or may not be talking about my wife.. But here's a short list of her no-nos: NO ketchup, mustard, mayo, ranch, hamburgers, hotdogs. I tell her she is un-American, but I am lucky to have her lol. I can have all of the food to myself! She does like steak, of course, so there goes the wallet.


----------



## Spodie Odie (Aug 2, 2019)

And let me add divorce is not an option... But it is a serious question. Anyone got any real suggestions lol?


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 2, 2019)

My wife isn't a fan of pork and doesn't go crazy for smoked in general.  However, something she does really enjoy is smoked salmon and lightly smoked steak so basically whenever I'm grilling ribs or pork but, I will just vacuum and freeze for later.  She hates dark meat chicken so she's not going to eat any leg qtrs. or thighs.  So if I make qtrs., I just add a cpl boneless skinless breasts. 

would I much rather her like it as much as me? sure but it's not going to happen so I just adjust.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 2, 2019)

I am super lucky in that respect....my wife loves everything I have made so far on the pit and will try anything new I come up with.  When I screw it up she kindly tells me but so far so good...LOL


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 2, 2019)

Spodie Odie
 I would suggest maybe you get a cookbook or check out amazingribs.com for recipes that I am sure you could make o n the smoker that she would love.


----------



## Spodie Odie (Aug 2, 2019)

10-4. She does like chicken boobs so that's a plus. I will check out the recipes. She does like fish so I will try that on the Traeger soon.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Meh life is too short to argue about the term bbq.  Look at all the different techniques and variety of food people post in here.  I never knew about SV method until coming here.
> 
> I've only been to 1 professional BBQ place that I enjoyed in the past 5 yrs and that was Coopers in Austin.  Everything else I've been to was sauced out.


Coopers is the shit..,,,good food man.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 2, 2019)

Meh...how about those frozen bbq wings at costco? Were they smoked on a real smoker? Ofcourse not.

Most people i know don't smoke ribs. Many boil then grill them.

I am pretty sure many of us here cook non-authentic lasagna.we still call it lasagna.

Pulled pork is still pulled pork even when cooked in the crockpot. No smoke taste or bark but still tastes good.

And...nothing wrong with liquid smoke. I use it often.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I've never seen a BBQ joint around here that doesn't have a smoker somewhere on the premises.  Must be a state code.  A joint like Poukie mentioned wouldn't last a day here.
> We all know the best Q comes from our own backyards.


most of them use a gas smoker rotisserie and they put the meat on at night for the next day at 11 .


----------



## zwiller (Aug 2, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> For the part in bold I would have to disagree.  I have been to more than one cookout and even a BBQ restaurant that that statement did not hold up.


Ok, I will admit, not anyone apparently   The point was they are forgiving.   

Sorry 

 PoukieBear
 but _I_ am the luckiest guy on earth.



 Spodie Odie
 Odds are you do not give your wife the impression you know what you're doing yet.  It takes some experience.  Undercooked stuff is classic no no and so is being waaaay off on dinner time.  Once you get your technique down she will come around.  I didn't serve my stuff to my family until I got decent enough and had confidence it was actually good.  All this being said, I can say with certainity that I converted my wife to BBQ with smoked chuck.  Made tacos with it and the rest was history.  That said, once I smoked beef ribs THE FAMILY agreed that it is by far our favorite and brisket a close second.


----------



## Spodie Odie (Aug 2, 2019)

zwiller
 I have cooked for family events and am currently smoking 13 racks of ribs, 12 leg quarters and 2 butts on the smoker. I have had many bad BBQ cooks in the past trying different techniques but I think I about have it dialed in. I will try those tacos though! I might have to steal your recipe on that.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 2, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Most people i know don't smoke ribs. Many boil then grill them.
> 
> I am pretty sure many of us here cook non-authentic lasagna.we still call it lasagna.
> 
> ...



Boil and grill works quite well.  To me if you put BBQ sauce on PP you might as well not smoke it and just crock rocket as I call it.  Most popular store bought sauces have liquid smoke in them.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 2, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Boil and grill works quite well.  To me if you put BBQ sauce on PP you might as well not smoke it and just crock rocket as I call it.  Most popular store bought sauces have liquid smoke in them.



I have only ever met a couple of people that boil ribs.  Know quite a few that wrap and steam them in the oven and then finish them off on the grill.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 2, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> I have only ever met a couple of people that boil ribs.  Know quite a few that wrap and steam them in the oven and then finish them off on the grill.



If you have wild/feral hog ribs this is a sure fire way to get them right without worry of drying them out.  
You steam covered in the oven and then finish on the grill, mmmmm!
Those animals just don't have much fat on them :)


----------

